# Texas Central Rail - Proposed Routes



## SanAntonioClyde (Sep 29, 2017)

The high speed rail company, TCR have published detail alignment maps showing possible routes from Dallas to Houston, county by county. Notes some are very slow to load (on my machine).

Here is link: http://www.texascentral.com/alignment-maps/

Getting into Dallas from south is not to difficult since this is relatively undeveloped. You will note however getting into northwest Houston is tight. Location for Houston was driven by both available property and center of traveling population.


----------

